# My Pumpkin Creeper



## Slanks

Looks like this is the year of the Pumpkin Creeper. Been working on my version for a few months and finally decided to test it before I go any further. Still need to work on the arms, install the cylinder to control the head and detail it out. Hoping to get it to look as good as the ones on here!


----------



## chanter214

Very cool prop.

I have a question. How did you make it move so slow? I've made a few props with lifters and they always move so fast and slam back and forth.


----------



## graveyardmaster

WOW! that is a friggin cool prop,hey will you show us the prop when its finished huh?


----------



## scarrycher

love the arm movement.. maybe some day I will graduate to big kid toys too, nice so far


----------



## Slanks

@Chanter214 - It all comes down to air pressure. I tested it at about 30 PSI. When finished I will also install flow controls so it comes down slower. 

I've learned to use larger bore cylinders and run them at a lower PSI. I have a lot of traffic and I set up the 1st of October. My props fire thousands of times over the season. If they are too violent, I end up having to repair them during the season. I have a regulator for each solenoid so I can keep the pressure as low as I can and still fire the prop. 

I'll post a video of it when I have more done.


----------



## kprimm

Nice work, that looks pretty cool. The magic of the pumpkin.


----------



## Headless

Definitely looking forward to seeing the finished product.


----------



## Death Master

Good Job.


----------



## Slanks

Finally got my version of the Pumpkin Creeper functional. Pretty happy with how it turned out. Still deciding if I will add a spitter to it.


----------



## spideranne

I like him! The head turning is perfect.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Nicely done. I can see screaming toters all ready.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:He is FANTASTIC! The movement is so great and you just did an outstanding job on his appearance, it is so artistic. When he is lying in the pumpkin patch you don't even notice him as anything but a pumpkin, and then he jumps out and freaks you out! I just love the head movement as his glaring red eyes search the crowd for delicious TOT's to grab and devour! You did a wonderful job on him, very cool prop! You should be proud of him, great work.


----------



## Wildcat

Amazing job. Love the head movement.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Really well done, love the movement of the arms and head, and placing him among harmless regular pumpkins is pure genius.


----------



## Spooky1

He'll get folks walking by to jump.


----------



## Cat_Bones

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:He is FANTASTIC! The movement is so great and you just did an outstanding job on his appearance, it is so artistic. When he is lying in the pumpkin patch you don't even notice him as anything but a pumpkin, and then he jumps out and freaks you out! I just love the head movement as his glaring red eyes search the crowd for delicious TOT's to grab and devour! You did a wonderful job on him, very cool prop! You should be proud of him, great work.


x2 what pumpkin said:devil:


----------



## Slanks

Thanks everyone! I must credit Death master for the original idea. I have had this on my list ever since I saw his a few years ago. Also, my wife gets credit for the artistry. I build the rough prop and turn it over to her for the artistic part. So far, it has been a HUGE hit.


----------



## CrazedHaunter

nice job, plan on making my own version soon.


----------



## Lunatic

That is cool Slanks! I really like the uniqueness of its character. Very nice indeed!


----------



## Slanks

CrazedHaunter said:


> nice job, plan on making my own version soon.


Keep us posted on how it goes. It was a fun prop to build and while not "Easy" it ended up not being as difficult as I first feared. One suggestion, make sure you go with a large enough bore cylinder.


----------



## Hairazor

Wow, totally hot!!!


----------

